# Some will remember.



## AconcenedHusband (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay, back again....

So, it has been a while since I have been back here. Some members may remember my last thread, some may have never heard of me. It has been about a year since I posted last and am seeking some advice.

Since Aug. 2012 my wife has started going to the doctor for depo shots to ensure she does not get pregnant. Which she wouldn't anyway because you have got to have sex for that to happen, right? We are intimate maybe once a month if I am lucky. Once a week is how often we used to but she says it is because of the depo. I asked her to changed medications and she either A. doesn't care, B. completely uninterested or C. is sleeping with someone else. I know the answer to this is obvious. She makes me seem like my requests for sex are such a chore and says okay tonight or this weekend or whatever and never follows through. I give up on asking her. I could take all the blame here and say that I have been angry with her since she has outright refused to have any children and told me to never bring it up again. She stays in our bedroom watching TV, while I just avoid her in the garage. Sometimes I feel guilty for not spending any time with her but then when I offer to watch a movie together or go out she says she doesn't feel like it. She often goes to her friend's houses (male and female) and when I call she lies about where she is or simply says at a friend's. The only bills she needs to pay are her car note and her cell bill. She makes plenty of money to cover those two per month but somehow manages to miss car notes for a few months and then needs me to bail her out financially. I barely have any extra money after working from 100 to 140 hours every two weeks. Her last car note is coming up, so I offered a suggestion that she help me with the other bills with 75% of what her car note was and she wanted to only help me with what amounts to 50% of her car note. She says she wants breast augmentation but I don't see a point in it as I love her body the way it is. Any advice?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *We are intimate maybe once a month if I am lucky*. Once a week is how often we used to but she says it is because of the depo. I asked her to changed medications and she either A. doesn't care, B. completely uninterested or C. is sleeping with someone else. I know the answer to this is obvious.
> 
> *She makes me seem like my requests for sex are such a chore and says okay tonight or this weekend or whatever and never follows through. *I give up on asking her.
> 
> *I could take all the blame here and say that I have been angry with her since she has outright refused to have any children and told me to never bring it up again*. She stays in our bedroom watching TV, while I just avoid her in the garage. Sometimes I feel guilty for not spending any time with her but then when I offer to watch a movie together or go out she says she doesn't feel like it. *She often goes to her friend's houses (male and female) and when I call she lies about where she is or simply says at a friend's.*



It wouldn't make any sense that a reluctant "once a month" wife wanted to get her boobs done ..unless she wants to flaunt them for someone else ....and you said she OFTEN goes out and LIES about where she IS.... 

Also a resentment wall has been built on both sides...with you wanting children and her refusal...asking you to never bring it up again...and you waste your time out in the garage -to avoid further conflict...sounds likely she has found someone else in her lonlieness...and wants to impress with pumping up her breast size . 

It seems you 2 were not at all compatible on what you wanted in life...and marriage... was it always this way?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Look at the cell phone bill carefully for the last 2 or 3 years. Look for a number which is called frequently, or which is called at odd times (like late evening or during her drive time to work). Look at her texting history. My carrier only shows how many texts per month, not the phone number it was sent to. Still, you may see a sudden spike in text messaging which would suggest a sudden new friend.

Put a GPS tracker on her car so you can see where she is really going, and when.

Look at her FaceBook or other social media pages carefully. Look for trends, changes, and who her friends are. Look at her friends' pages to see if there are pictures or stories about your wife.

If you want to step up a notch in surveillance, put a Voice Activated Recorder in her car and/or in a location in your home where she makes phone calls.

Put a keylogger on the computer. Be careful to get it properly installed so it is not spit out by the anti-virus or spyware on your computer. This will let you see all of her internet activity, so you can discover secret email accounts and you can read her instant messages.

Don't say a word about your concerns or suspicions until you've gathered some data and gotten advice on this forum about whatever you find if it is bad.


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 22, 2012)

She does not want to get pregnant, so she has hormonal injections; she does not want to have kids ( with you at least);refuses sex with you;goes to 'friend's houses' and lies about it; pays her own phone bill.
Too many red flags here, she is seeing someone else and this is why she wants bigger boobs.
Check her phone bill, your proof is there....... Have her followed to the 'friends' houses' and you will get your confirmation.


----------



## Aunt Ava (Jan 24, 2013)

It seems now that you have served your purpose helping raise her children she isn't very concerned with your needs and wants. Yet you continue to meet her needs. Why? Why do let her use you? Why do you let her walk all over you? That's not love.

So what does she does with all of her "disposable" income? I think it's insane for you to even consider getting a second job when she barely contributes any of her income.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

IfI were you, based on what you've shared,I'd consider moving on.


----------

